# Rio Dove Load



## panhandler (Aug 1, 2013)

Academy on I-10 between Gessner and Bunker Hill has Rio Dove load from 6 to 8 shot on sale for $54.90 a case. Hell of a deal!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I'd recommend buying one box and patterning the load before buying a case.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

So does the one on 45 in Webster. I've killed a lot of birds with those shells.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Rios seem pretty hot I like the 1 1/4 oz 7.5s


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Rios seem pretty hot I like the 1 1/4 oz 7.5s


X2. 
TGHV3675. But you wont find them at Academy. $83.50/case in Huntsville.(Able's)


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

$54 a case. 1oz number 8 shot. Academy in college station


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

$8.99 @ academy in victoria


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Voodoo mojo doves also onsale there for $29.99 to bad I bought two when they were $39.99 darnit


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Two different Rio loads.*

Cheapos are 1oz. Others are 1.25 oz. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Rio makes a quality shell. I need to pick up a few more cases.


Johnboat said:


> Cheapos are 1oz. Others are 1.25 oz. You get what you pay for.


So you are saying the extra 10-15 bb's make it a better load? If you can't hit the target with 1oz you aren't going to hit it with 1 1/4oz.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

According to my sales add this Sunday, the $54 a case is their everyday low price.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well the whitewings were shooting are really high flyers I'm not saying its a better load if I'm hunting a pond ya 1oz is great all day but the extra 11/4 oz just seems to knock em down a little better everyone has there own prefrence but yes those few extra pellets may count up that high


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

1/4 oz of #8 shot is over 100 pellets.

A few less in #7 1/2. Yep, it makes a difference.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ok so I'm bored and got technical cut open a 1 1/4oz rio and a 1oz rio 449 bbs in the 1 1/4 and 351bbs in the 1oz and this is 7.5s so I'd say yesss the extra 98 pellets would knock the dove down at 40+ yards I was just curious not trying to be an ***


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Haha almost forgot my pic 11/4 on right


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Ok so I'm bored and got technical cut open a 1 1/4oz rio and a 1oz rio 449 bbs in the 1 1/4 and 351bbs in the 1oz and this is 7.5s so I'd say yesss the extra 98 pellets would knock the dove down at 40+ yards I was just curious not trying to be an ***


Dude you must be real bored to count all them pellets. Lol

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Duck dynasty lost my interest lol so I said hell why not


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't forget those 90 pellets will get there faster too...


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ohhhh well ya most definitely! :beer:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Well the whitewings were shooting are really high flyers I'm not saying its a better load if I'm hunting a pond ya 1oz is great all day but the extra 11/4 oz just seems to knock em down a little better everyone has there own prefrence but yes those few extra pellets may count up that high


Switch to a full choke if they are flying that high, watch your lead and adjust from there. Cheers.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*live pigeon load*

The traditional live pigeon load is 3 1/4 x 1 1/4 x 7 1/2 with extra hard shot. Those guys have thousands of dollars on the line and the bird has to fall stone dead within a small circle. They shoot tight chokes and shoot each bird 2 times whether it needs it or not.

Bob Brister used to say that the pigeon load is a very versatile load that patterns well from almost all bbls. I would say Reo picked up on that with their Texas game load idea.

If you are shooting promotional 1 oz loads at high fliers, take a box of the 1 1/4 and try it. You will never go back.

Most of us get maybe one or two really good dove hunt weekends per year. No time to scrimp on ammo IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Ounce and a quarter of shot at a nominal 1250fps through a 12 bore - very strong performer that's been around since the creation of smokeless powder. I used to pound them out with a Lee Loader tool one at a time - paper hulls, way before plastic wads. Ha!

Don't ever sell that one ouncer short though...just stand beside a good shot weilding a 28 with 3/4 ounce of 7-1/2s and he'll surely humble you.

Read Brister and then read Tom Roster's modern test results, pattern you gun with a variety of ammo through various chokes and then - practice, practice, practice!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

FYI - Tom Roster has an excellent article in the August 2013 issue of American Waterfowler that addresses pre-season prep and practice to become a better wing-shooter. I highly recommend you grab a copy and read what he says...one of the best articles on the topic I've ever read. -EJ


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ounce and a quarter of shot at a nominal 1250fps through a 12 bore - very strong performer that's been around since the creation of smokeless powder. I used to pound them out with a Lee Loader tool one at a time - paper hulls, way before plastic wads. Ha!
> 
> Don't ever sell that one ouncer short though...just stand beside a good shot weilding a *28 with 3/4 ounce of 7-1/2s* and he'll surely humble you.
> 
> Read Brister and then read Tom Roster's modern test results, pattern you gun with a variety of ammo through various chokes and then - *practice, practice, practice*!


The 28 ga patterns great. You can whack birds much further than you expect with this load. Going to Argentina in 3 weeks and taking 2 O/U 28ga's and a .410 bore. You do not need anything larger, if you practice.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I shoot a 410 O/U. Takes me a little longer to limit than with a 20GA because you have to pick your shots, much more fun though.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I like this Rio load for skeet or sporting clays shooting. Performs well and is easy on the shoulder. I save the heavy dove loads for the doves.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Love me some 1 1/4 oz Rios, good shell.


----------



## smstavinoha88 (Jun 25, 2013)

Or to make everyone happy you could switch to the 1 1/8 ounce game load that is $69 a case at cabelas....


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Rio's*

Rio is a good load. Only down fall is the dirty burning powder.
G.


----------



## panhandler (Aug 1, 2013)

They have 1, 1 1/8, and 1 1/4 at Academy for $54.90, just make sure to read the case and check the individual boxes to make sure all are what you want, not going to find them anywhere else for less and I bet they don't restock, one time deal


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> Switch to a full choke if they are flying that high, watch your lead and adjust from there. Cheers.
> 
> I use a full choke to


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

panhandler said:


> They have 1, 1 1/8, and 1 1/4 at Academy for $54.90, just make sure to read the case and check the individual boxes to make sure all are what you want, not going to find them anywhere else for less and I bet they don't restock, one time deal


You need to go back and buy every 1-1/4 ounce Rio you see if it was that cheap and if it was high brass... that's way below cost..


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

That ain't no lie


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> osoobsessed said:
> 
> 
> > Switch to a full choke if they are flying that high, watch your lead and adjust from there. Cheers.
> ...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I was at the Victoria Academy a couple of hours ago and ALL the cases that were 54.90 there were 1 oz shot, I looked for a little while then asked an employee and he confirmed. So yeah, if you actually saw some 1 1/4 you better stock up before they realize their mistake.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cheapos for me.. more shootin'...
teal, too... a limit in 10min sux...
hell, I'd put a blank in onct' while loaded by my hentes jus' for fun....
where's the fun w/15 shells/limit....


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

is that English...:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

nate56 said:


> is that English...:biggrin:


For weber....ya.....but you gotta know him. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'd recommend buying one box and patterning the load before buying a case.


They're dove, not turkey.



catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Rios seem pretty hot I like the 1 1/4 oz 7.5s


Perfect.


----------



## David Burke (Dec 27, 2005)

*RIO*

Keep in mind that those are NOT the HOT Shells, they are the low brass, go to ABLE ARMS in Huntsville as they are the local distributor... More like $78 for the hot loads...:clover:


----------



## panhandler (Aug 1, 2013)

Keep in mind these are the hot shells, how about everyone stop saying it can't be true and go save $15 a case


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

panhandler said:


> Keep in mind these are the hot shells, how about everyone stop saying it can't be true and go save $15 a case


where did you buy these? were there any left?

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## panhandler (Aug 1, 2013)

Academy on I-10 between bunker hill and Gessner, haven't been in there for a few days, don't know if any are left


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The man is right! I bought 6 cases, 2 cases 11/4 oz #8 that are the high brass and 4 cases 1 oz #7.5 that are the low brass.
By the way, the Academy on W. 34th only has the 7.5 left......hehehehe


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish the stockers in the Victoria Academy would put the better ones out, they are ALL 1 oz shot down there.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

...you get the 3-3/4 dram instead of the that 3-1/4 then you'll be shooting hot...just got my 3 pallets in if you wanna try a box...trust me you can tell the difference...give me a holler if you'd like a box..they are BAADDD..


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Yep. If you got the 1 1/4 for $54.90, you won. The Beaumont Academy was having non of this.


SSST said:


> I was at the Victoria Academy a couple of hours ago and ALL the cases that were 54.90 there were 1 oz shot, I looked for a little while then asked an employee and he confirmed. So yeah, if you actually saw some 1 1/4 you better stock up before they realize their mistake.


----------



## panhandler (Aug 1, 2013)

Where do you buy pallets of shells? I might be needing a lot of target loads


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Best Deal ever made-their mistake*

Many years ago at Oshmond's on Katy Freeway I went to buy shells for dove season. Think they were about $4.99 per box so I picked up 2 boxes of 12 guage and 2 boxes of 20 guage and when I got to checkout the little oriental girl said 4 boxes at $4.99 will be about $20 + tax. Asked her to hold on and went back and got 2 more boxes of each guage.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Do you mean you picked up 2 cases/flats of 12 and 20?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

panhandler said:


> Where do you buy pallets of shells? I might be needing a lot of target loads


I'm a Rio dealer...between the shells we use and all our customers I figured years ago to do it..


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> For weber....ya.....but you gotta know him.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


1oz cheaps is good enuff..
I like to shoot and we usually get enough for a big pot of dove an dumplins....
if we find a chile petine bush, we'll make a lil' salsa that'll make ya sweat... keep lotsa bevs iced to keep things cool'd down.


----------

